# Wanna Fight? Amateur & Semi-Pro Fight Show - Harlow 13th November 2010



## EarlWalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Fight Location:

GPCA, Abercrombie Way, Harlow, Essex, CM18 6YJ

Map

13th November 2010

6:30 pm start, bar open until 11:30 pm.

At UCT it is our intention to become the premier Amateur and Semi-Pro Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) showcase in the U.K.

UCT is a new organisation dedicated to bringing the best MMA fighting experience to competitors and spectators alike. The highly experienced Will Murley and Earl Walker run the organisation, both have MMA and Ju Jitsu training and fighting experience. Will runs the highly rated TSG MMA Fight School in Harlow, and Earl runs Ju Jitsu and MMA classes in Harlow, Ongar and Bishops Stortford.

The show will run in the same way as a Professional Show

A full MMA octagonal cage is used for the fights

Pre-Fight Weigh In

Three judges will score each fight

An experienced referee will be in charge of every fight

A Timekeeper will ensure that each fight is kept to time, and any â€œtime-outsâ€ are taken into account.

Ringside, two trainers will be allowed to attend to each fighter in the cage

Fighters will be able to choose their own entry music

An MC will announce each fight, and the result

Ring Girls will provide the Round Cards and pose for photographs with the fighters, and their trophies

Full Bar

Snacks

Our intention is to provide amateur and semi-pro fighters with as â€œrealâ€ an MMA fight experience as we can, thereby providing them with the experience before proceeding to full professional Mixed Martial Arts fights. A medical team consisting of a Paramedic and First Aid team will be on site, in order to protect the fighters and provide medical attention for any injuries that may be sustained during the fights. The card will be available on the website, and on the night. Medals and trophies will be awarded to every fighter taking part. Weigh In will be on the morning of the fight, and it is the responsibility of the fighter and trainers to ensure that the fighter meets the scheduled fight weight.

MMA FIGHTERS WANTED

Find out if you have what it takes to be a Professional MMA Fighter, with less risk of injury, before moving up to the professional game.

There will be changing and preparation facilities, and a matted pre-fight warm up area.

www.ultimatecombatchallenge.com


----------



## curtis420 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi im semi pro mma fighter based in kent looking for amateur and semi pro bouts for experiance for a possibility of going pro. contact me 07746545142 thanks steve


----------



## the_director (Sep 1, 2010)

hi. I am looking to turn pro and i would love to be on this event. where do i sign up?

i can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## Marcantonio (Aug 31, 2010)

how do i go about signing up for a chance to compete in this?????

my email address is [email protected]

thanks..


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

pmsl


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Spam?


----------



## PhilAdamsMMA (Sep 1, 2010)

How do I sign up: my email is [email protected]  mma is life!!


----------



## Jorden (Feb 17, 2010)

Lightweight fighter, eager for next fight, amateur preferred as i still feel i need more experience before going pro but not too fussy as ive had the one pro fight recently. Harlow is a good location for me as well as id have a place to stay there.

Contact me if theres any available spots. on here or at [email protected]

07531457128


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

All the people who replied and the original thread poster have a combined total of 16 posts between them. Is this a wind up? The link to the event doesnt even work!


----------

